# Wrestling Prediction Thread!



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

With afgpride’s approval we’ve been allowed to start a wrestling predication game thread. It’s a new wrestling year and I felt like we could spice up the watching a little so I came up with this. And there is no better way to start with the Royal Rumble!


*When will these games happen:  *The weekend of every PPV. You can make your predictions and edit them whenever you want once the card and bonus questions are posted. HOWEVER!!! Once the preshow to that ppv starts you are no longer allowed to edit or post your predictions.

*Who can participate: *Anyone who wants to!

*What do you win: * There will be two scoreboards I will keep track of, posters with the most points that month and posters with overall points for the year. Monthly leaders will be allowed to change the thread title in the wrestling thread. The final prize at the end of the year has not been decided yet.

*How the game works:  *This game will be point based. You earn points by having the right predictions. You do not subtract any points for guessing wrong however when the answer is wrong you simply don’t receive those points. Every answer you have correct I will tally up your points and will post a scoreboard up the day after a PPV. Points vary on each PPV depending on matches and bonus questions

----


There are 13 matches official for Wrestlemania 34. This means you can use any number between 1-13 but ONLY ONCE. You use a number for a prediction and you no longer use that number. You have to use each number between 1-13


Womens Battle Royal

Andre Battle Royal

Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali

Usos vs New day Vs Bludgeon Brothers

Miz vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins

Braun and ??? vs the Bar

Alexa Bliss vs Nia Jax

Charlotte Flair vs Asuka

Randy Orton vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode

Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey vs Stephanie and HHH

Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

AJ Styles vs Shinshuke Nakamura

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns


Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)

5 points Who is Braun’s partner?

2 Points Will Ronda Botch?  (yes or no)

5 Which match opens the show (main show)?

5 Which match co-main events the show?

5 Which match main events?

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

My picks

8. Bobby

4. Revival

6. Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik

7.Usos

3. Seth and Jason

5. AJ Styles

9. Brock Lesnar

2. Asuka

1. Finn


Bonuses

How many Suplexes will Brock use? 8

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? Becky Lynch

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? Asuka

Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? Sasha Banks

Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: Peyton Royce and Billie Kay

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? Elias

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? Roman Reigns

Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? Rusev

Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: Lars and Big Cass

who will be bobby Roode opponent: (worth 2 points): Jinder


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

This game is complicated.  But fine.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

My picks:

9 Bobby Roode
5 Revival
3 Kalisto, Dorado, Metalik
6 Usos
4 Jordan and Rollins
7 AJ Styles
8 Brock Lesnar
2 Asuka
1 Roman Reigns

Suplexes: 5
1st female entrant: Bayley
30th female entrant: Lita
Who will last the longest:  Sasha Banks
Debut or Return: Molly Holly, Nikki Bella
1st male entrant: Elias
30th male entrant: Strowman
Last the longest:  Miz
Debut or Return: Ziggler, Jericho
Bobby Roode opponent: Jinder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This game is complicated.  But fine.



It will become more clear going through the process.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2018)

*Rumble*
US Title: *Roode (8 Points)*
Cruiserweight: *Lucha Trio (6 Points)*
Pre-Show Tag: *Revival (1 Points)*
Men's Rumble: *Balor (3 Points)*
Women's Rumble: *Asuka (2 Points)*
Triple Threat: *Lesnar (9 Points)*
2v1 Handicap: *Styles (7 Points)*
RAW Tag: *JJ and Rollins (5 Points)*
SD Tag: *Benjamin and Gable (4 Point)

Bonuses*
How many Suplexes will Brock use? *7*
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? *Becky Lynch*
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? *Sasha Banks*
Who will last the longest in the women’srumble? *Asuka*
Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: *Lita and Peyton Royce*
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’sRumble? *Roman Reigns*
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? *John Cena*
Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? *Roman Reigns*
Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: *Killian Dain and Big Cass*
Bobby Roode's Opponent: *Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2018)

This shit ain't complicated. Rukia just old AF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> *Roode (3 points)
> Kalisto and friends win (2 points)
> Pre show Revival wins (5 points)
> Men’s Rumble: Finn Baylor (6 points)
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Rumble*
> US Title: *Roode (8 Points)*
> Cruiserweight: *Lucha Trio (6 Points)*
> Pre-Show Tag: *Revival (3 Points)*
> ...



Forgot the new bonus question 

Who will be Booby Roode opponent.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

My Picks

7 Roode will win US open challenge

3 Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik

1 Gallows and Anderson

2 American Beta

8 Styles

9 Brock

6 Seth/Jason

5 Asuka

4 Nakamura

Bonuses

Suplexes 5 (Low because other 2 will keep Brock out of the match)

1st Women's entrance: Asuka

30th Women? Bailey

Longest Women? Asuka

Debut and/or Return for women's rumble: Lita and Nikki Cross

1st male entrance: Fin

30th: Shane

Longest: Fin (Club will do a stable dominance for about 10-15 minutes)

Return/Debut: Big Cass and Eric Young


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2018)

*Bobby Roode US Open Challenge*
Bobby Roode 4
*Revival vs Gallows and Anderson*
Gallows and ANderson 3
*Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik vs. TJP, Gentleman Jack Gallagher & Drew Gulak*
Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik 2
*Usos vs Chad Gable and Shelton Benjamin*
Usos 5
*Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan vs The Bar*
Jordan and Rollins 6
*AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn*
AJ 9
*Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman vs Kane*
Brock 8
*2018 Women’s Rumble*
Asuka 1
*2018 Men’s Rumble*
Roman Reigns 7

Bonus:

How many Suplexes will Brock use? (worth 2 points)
10
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Baeley
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Charlotte Flair
Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? (worth 3 points)
Asuka
Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: (worth 2 points each)
Lita and Ronda
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
-
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Might be Roman
Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? (Worth 3 points)
Miz
Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: (Worth 2 points each)
Jericho and Cas

who will be bobby Roode opponent: (worth 2 points)
No clue lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> *Bobby Roode US Open Challenge*
> Bobby Roode
> *Revival vs Gallows and Anderson*
> Gallows and ANderson
> ...



Got to put numbers by the winners you choose.

1-9


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Got to put numbers by the winners you choose.
> 
> 1-9



Ah will do.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2018)

*Royal Rumble 2018:*

Bobby Roode US Open Challenge: Roode wins. *(6)*

Revival vs Gallows and Anderson: Club *(7)*

Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik vs. TJP, Gentleman Jack Gallagher & Drew Gulak *(5)*
Heels

Usos vs Chad Gable and Shelton Benjamin *(1)*
Usos

Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan vs The Bar *(6)*
Bar

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn *(4)*
AJ

Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman vs Kane *(9)*
Brock

2018 Women’s Rumble *(8)*
Asuka

2018 Men’s Rumble *(2)*
Nakamura

Bonus:

How many Suplexes will Brock use? (worth 2 points)
If Germans, 8

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Becky Lynch

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Stephanie McMahon

Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? (worth 3 points)
Nia Jax

Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: (worth 2 points each)
Billie Kay, Peyton Royce

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Fandango

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Triple H

Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? (Worth 3 points)
Kofi Kingston

Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: (Worth 2 points each)
Eric Young
Samoa Joe?

who will be bobby Roode opponent: (worth 2 points)
Corbin


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> *Royal Rumble 2018:*
> 
> Bobby Roode US Open Challenge: Roode wins.
> 
> ...



Got to put numbers by your winners. 1-9


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Another prediction: Raw after the Rumble is going to be fantastic!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> With afgpride’s approval we’ve been allowed to start a wrestling predication game thread. It’s a new wrestling year and I felt like we could spice up the watching a little so I came up with this. And there is no better way to start with the Royal Rumble!
> 
> 
> *When will these games happen:  *The weekend of every PPV. You can make your predictions and edit them whenever you want once the card and bonus questions are posted. HOWEVER!!! Once the preshow to that ppv starts you are no longer allowed to edit or post your predictions.
> ...


1.) Jinder 6
2.)Gallows and Anderson3
3.)TJP, Gentleman Jack Gallagher & Drew Gulak 1
4.)Usos2
5.)The Bar8
6.)AJ Styles7
7.)Brock Lesnar 9
8.)Sasha Banks4
9.)Roman Reigns5


Bonus:

A.) 7 suplexes 
B.) Bayley
C.) Sasha Banks
D.)Mickie James
E.) Lita, Victoria
F.) The Miz
G.) Roman Reigns
H.) Nakamura
I.) Dudleyz, MVP
J.) Jinder


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ohno's fatass need to stop eating quarter pounders.





Xiammes said:


> NXT tapes the shows, they get several episodes done in the same week. The work schedule just isn't the same as the main WWE roster.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just coming in to say Ember Moon winning is fucking bullshit.





Kuya said:


> yoooo, this match





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> not that insane.





PlacidSanity said:


> Fillerden done, up next the block closes out with classics as Lupin's run ended last week.





Shirker said:


>





Legend said:


> Gotcha. Now im gonna sleep. Or wait for Nitty's game to start then sleep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2018)

Good luck with all of that. Imma go sleep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 28, 2018)

*Royal Rumble 2018:*

Bobby Roode US Open Challenge - *Jinder Maha*l (*7*)

Revival vs Gallows and Anderson - *The Bullet Club (5)*

Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik vs. TJP, Gentleman Jack Gallagher & Drew Gulak - *Kalisto, Lince Dorado, Gran Metallik (5)*

Usos vs Chad Gable and Shelton Benjamin - *Chad Gable and Shelton Benjamin (7)*

Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan vs The Bar - *The Bar (5)*

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn - *AJ Styles (9)*

Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman vs Kane - *Brock Lesnar (9)*

2018 Women’s Rumble - *Asuka (7)*

2018 Men’s Rumble - *Roman Reigns (9)*


Bonus:

How many Suplexes will Brock use? (worth 2 points) *Four*

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points) *Natalya*

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points) *Nikki Bella*

Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? (worth 3 points) *Nia Jax*

Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: (worth 2 points each) *Trish Stratus and Ember Moon*

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points) *Zack Ryder*

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points) *Shinsuke Nakamura
*
Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? (Worth 3 points) *Roman Reigns*

Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: (Worth 2 points each) *The Dudley Boyz*

who will be bobby Roode opponent: (worth 2 points) *Baron Corbin*


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2018)

oooh interesting


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Points updated @WhatADrag


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

*Bobby Roode US Open Challenge*
Mystery opponent 2
*Revival vs Gallows and Anderson*
Revival 1
*Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik vs. TJP, Gentleman Jack Gallagher & Drew Gulak*
Kalisto, Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik 3
*Usos vs Chad Gable and Shelton Benjamin*
Usos 6
*Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan vs The Bar*
Jordan and Rollins 5
*AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn*
AJ 7
*Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman vs Kane*
Brock 8
*2018 Women’s Rumble*
Asuka 9
*2018 Men’s Rumble*
Finn Balor 4

Bonus:

How many Suplexes will Brock use? (worth 2 points)
6
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Naomi
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Stephanie McMahon
Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? (worth 3 points)
Asuka
Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: (worth 2 points each)
Lita and Nikka Bella
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
Elias
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)
The Undertaker
Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? (Worth 3 points)
Finn Balor
Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: (Worth 2 points each)
Jericho and Killian Dain

who will be bobby Roode opponent: (worth 2 points)
Bobby Lashley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

@WhatADrag changed my Men's Rumble Winner and updated points

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> *qoutes



Ominous post.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh, it's a prediction thread. Seems pretty cool, but I'll have to pass. Can't see myself participating enough, though I guess I'll keep my eye on who's winning as the year goes on.

Have fun tho, guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Oh, it's a prediction thread. Seems pretty cool, but I'll have to pass. Can't see myself participating enough, though I guess I'll keep my eye on who's winning as the year goes on.
> 
> Have fun tho, guys.


better at least post with us tonight


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

I'll try.
I am watching the Rumble, but might not be able to be back in time for the rest. Got some other obligations that I can't cancel at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2018)

I missed some preshow matches


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Did I win?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll post results tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

1.      Rukia: 49

2.      WAD: 44

3.      Ghost: 41

Nemesis: 41

4.      Seto: 39

5.      Lord Trollbias :35

6.      Gibbs: 32

7.      Raiden: 31

8.      Jake Cena: 30

9.      Dean Ambrose: 28

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

@afgpride @Rukia  won he can change the thread title to whatever he likes for the wrestling thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I won again, huh?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I won again, huh?


You can come up with a new thread title for the wrestling group if u wanna


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 1.      Rukia: 49
> 
> 2.      WAD: 44
> 
> ...


Is that just a typo and Seto is supposed to have 40 points?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is that just a typo and Seto is supposed to have 40 points?


Oops meant 39 good catch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oops meant 39 good catch.


Damn was hoping to snake into 4th. Should have stuck with my initial Nakamura and Usos predictions


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I could have done better.  I knew Nakamura was the favorite.  But I didn't want him.  So I picked against him.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2018)

So with WM one week away are we doing predictions here again?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

We need to do Takeover predictions too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

New Predictions posted in OP


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2018)

(Winners will be on bold font)

1 Womens Battle Royal * Bailey*

2 Andre Battle Royal *Woken Matt*

5 *Cedric Alexander* vs Mustafa Ali

4 Usos vs New day Vs *Bludgeon Brothers*

3 Miz vs Finn Balor vs *Seth Rollins*

6 Braun and ??? vs *the Bar*

9 Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax*

10 Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka*

7 Randy Orton vs *Rusev* vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode

11 *Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

8 Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon vs *Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn*

12 *AJ Styles* vs Shinshuke Nakamura

13 Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns*


Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow) 8 (Are we rounding to nearest hour or do we have to give minutes? If we have to add minutes will edit)

5 points Who is Braun’s partner? Rey Mysterio

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no) Yes (It's her first match, no one has gone botch free on first match)

5 Which match opens the show? US Title

5 Which match co-main events the show? Kurt/Ronda vs Triple H/Steph and AJ vs Naka

5 Which match main events?  Brock vs Roman

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?) No


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2018)

*2* Womens Battle Royal
*Bayley*

*3 *Andre Battle Royal
*Strowman*

*6* Cedric Alexander vs *Mustafa Ali*

*4 *Usos vs New day Vs *Bludgeon Brothers*

*5 *Miz vs *Finn Balor* vs Seth Rollins

*7 Braun and ??? *vs the Bar

*8* Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax*

*9 *Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka*

*1 Randy Orton *vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode

*10 Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

*11 Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon* vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*12* AJ Styles vs *Shinshuke Nakamura*

*13* Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns

*
2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)
*Eight hours*

5 points Who is Braun’s partner?
*Mysterio*

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no)
*Yep*

5 Which match opens the show?
*Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali*

5 Which match co-main events the show?
*AJ vs. Nakamura*

5 Which match main events?
*Reigns vs. Lesnar*

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)
*Yes but either as a non dq match or an informal fight. Will not be an in ring performance.*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2018)

By opens the show do you mean which match opens the pre-show or which match opens the main card @WhatADrag


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> By opens the show do you mean which match opens the pre-show or which match opens the main card @WhatADrag



Main Card.

Good question


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2018)

2 - Womens Battle Royal *Sasha Banks
*
1 - Andre the Giant Battle Royal *Bray Wyatt

4 - Cedric Alexander *vs Mustafa Ali

10 - Usos vs New Day vs *Bludgeon Brothers

6 - Miz* vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins

*11 - Braun and ??? *vs The Bar

8 - Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax
*
7 - Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka
*
3 - Randy Orton vs Rusev vs *Jinder Mahal* vs Bobby Roode

13 - *Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

5 - Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon vs *Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn*

9 - AJ Styles vs *Shinsuke Nakamura
*
12 - Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns*

Bonus points

7 hours 40 mins if allowed, 8 hours if we round

Big Show is Brauns partner

Yes Ronda will botch

IC title opens the show

Charlotte vs Asuka co main events

Roman vs Brock main events

Yes Cena vs Taker will happen


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2018)

Womens Battle Royal
*Sasha Banks 1*

Andre Battle Royal
*Woken Matt 2*

Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali
*Mustafa Ali 3*

Usos vs New day Vs Bludgeon Brothers
*Bludgeon Brothers 5*

Miz vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins
*The Miz 7 *

Braun and ??? vs the Bar
*Braun and ??? 8 *

Alexa Bliss vs Nia Jax
*Alexa Bliss 6*

Charlotte Flair vs Asuka
*Asuka 9*

Randy Orton vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode
*Rusev 4*

Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey vs Stephanie and HHH
*Kurt Angle and Ronda 10*

Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn
*DB and Shane 11*

AJ Styles vs Shinshuke Nakamura
*Nakamura 12*

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns
*fuck you Roman Reigns 13*


Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)
*8 hours*

5 points Who is Braun’s partner?
*Bobby Lashley*

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no)
*YES*

5 Which match opens the show (main show)?
*Intercontinental Triple Threat match*

5 Which match co-main events the show?
*Nakamura vs Styles*

5 Which match main events?
*Brock vs Roman*

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)
*
Spoiler:  



NO


*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

*2* Womens Battle Royal
*Sasha Banks*

*1 *Andre Battle Royal
*Ziggler*

*4 Cedric Alexander* vs Mustafa Ali

*12 *Usos vs New day Vs *Bludgeon Brothers*

*3 * Miz vs *Finn Balor* vs Seth Rollins

*5 Braun and ??? *vs the Bar

*11*Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax*

*8 *Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka*

*6 Rusev *vs Jinder Mahal vs Randy Orton vs Bobby Roode

*10 Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

*7 Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon* vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*9*AJ Styles vs *Shinshuke Nakamura*

*13* Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns

*
2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)
*Eight hours*

5 points Who is Braun’s partner?
*Big Show*

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no)
*Yes*

5 Which match opens the show?
*US CHAMPIONSHIP.*

5 Which match co-main events the show?
*HHH and Stephanie vs Ronda and Angle*

5 Which match main events?
*Reigns vs. Lesnar*

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)
*Yes.  Street fight. Not an official match.*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 6, 2018)

*Matches:*
(2) Women's Battle Royal *Ember Moon*

(4) Andre Battle Royal *Elias*

(6) *Cedric Alexander* vs Mustafa Ali

(7) Usos vs New Day Vs *Bludgeon Brothers*

(5) Miz vs *Finn Balor* vs Seth Rollins

(9) *Braun and ???* vs the Bar

(11) Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax*

(10) Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka*

(1) Randy Orton vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs *Bobby Roode*

(12) *Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

(3) *Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon *vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

(8) AJ Styles vs *Shinshuke Nakamura*

(13) Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns

Bonuses:*
(2 Points) How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes Preshow) *Over 7 Hours but Under 8 Hours*

(5 Points) Who is Braun’s partner? *Samoa Joe
*
(2 Points) Will Ronda Botch? *Yes*

(5 Points) Which match opens the show? *Intercontinental Title Triple Threat (Opens Main Card)*

(5 Points) Which match co-main events the show? *HHH and Stephanie vs Ronda and Angle*

(5 Points) Which match main events? *Reigns vs. Lesnar*

(3 Points) Will we get Cena vs Taker? *Yes but not in an official capacity*


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

*2 *Womens Battle Royal - *Sasha Banks*

*3 *Andre Battle Royal -* Elias*

*6 *Cedric Alexander vs *Mustafa Ali*

*4 *Usos vs New day Vs *Bludgeon Brothers*

*5 *Miz vs *Finn Balor* vs Seth Rollins

*7 Braun and ??? *vs the Bar

*8 *Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax*

*9 *Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka*

Randy Orton vs *Rusev* vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode

*10 Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

*11 Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon* vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*12* AJ Styles vs *Shinshuke Nakamura*

*13* Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns
*

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)
*Eight hours*

   2 points Who is Braun’s partner?
*Samoe Joe*

Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no)
*Yep*

Which match opens the show?
*Andre Battle Royale*

5 Which match co-main events the show?
*AJ vs. Nakamura*

Which match main events?
*Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)
*Yes *


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)

@Bump got to use 1-9 points for


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> @Bump got to use 1-9 points for



my bad fella  thx fixed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

Shoot I'll get my prediction tomorrow cause there's a shit ton of matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

(Winners will be on bold font)

1 Womens Battle Royal 
*Sasha Banks
*
2 Andre Battle Royal 

*Woken Matt Hardy*

5 Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali

*Cedric Alexander*

4 Usos vs New day Vs Bludgeon Brothers

*Bludgeon Brothers*

3 Miz vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins

*Finn Balor*

6 Braun and ??? vs the Bar

*Braun and ???*

9 Alexa Bliss vs Nia Jax
*Nia Jax*

10 Charlotte Flair vs Asuka
*Asuka
*
7 Randy Orton vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode

*Rusev*

11 Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey vs Stephanie and HHH
*Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey*


8 Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn*

12 AJ Styles vs Shinshuke Nakamura

*Shinsuke Nakamura*

13 Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns
*Roman Reigns*

Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow) 8 (Are we rounding to nearest hour or do we have to give minutes? If we have to add minutes will edit)

*8 hrs*

5 points Who is Braun’s partner? 

*Samoa Joe*

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no) Yes (It's her first match, no one has gone botch free on first match)

*Yes*

5 Which match opens the show? 

*Usos vs New Day vs Bludgeon Brothers*

5 Which match co-main events the show? 

*AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura *

5 Which match main events? 

*Kurt and Ronda vs HHH and Steph*

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?) 

*No

*


whew that's a long list


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

just changed some stuff on mine


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

*1* Womens Battle Royal - *Bayley*

*2* Andre Battle Royal - *Matt Hardy*

*3 Cedric Alexander* vs Mustafa Ali

*7* Usos vs New day Vs *Bludgeon Brothers*

*6 Miz *vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins

*10 Braun and ???* vs the Bar

*4 *Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax 
 then a cash in by Carmella and loses*

*8 *Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka*

*5* Randy Orton vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs *Bobby Roode*

*11 Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

*12 Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon* vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*9* AJ Styles vs *Shinshuke Nakamura*

*13* Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns*


Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)

*8 hours*

5 points Who is Braun’s partner?

*Batista*

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no)

*yes*

5 Which match opens the show (main show)?

*Smackdown tag-team ladder match*

5 Which match co-main events the show?

*Cena vs Undertaker*

5 Which match main events?

*Brock vs Roman*

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)

*yes*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

*3* - Womens Battle Royal - *Ember Moon*

*1* - Andre Battle Royal - *Dolph Ziggler*

*2* - Cedric Alexander vs *Mustafa Ali *

*4 *- Usos vs *New day* Vs Bludgeon Brothers

*7* - *Miz *vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins

*6* - *Braun and ???* vs the Bar

*5* - Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax*

*11* - *Charlotte Flair* vs Asuka

*8* - Randy Orton vs *Rusev *vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode

*10* - *Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Stephanie and HHH

*7* - *Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon* vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*9* - AJ Styles vs* Shinshuke Nakamura*

*12* - Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns*


Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)

*9 hours*

5 points Who is Braun’s partner?

*Dean Ambrose*

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no)

*Yes*

5 Which match opens the show (main show)?

*Usos v New Day v Bludgeon Bros. *

5 Which match co-main events the show?

*Charlotte v Asuka *

5 Which match main events?

*Roman v Brock *

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)

*Yes *


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu You have 12 twice bro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu You have 12 twice bro



Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

Roman 13
Ronda and Kurt 12
Nia Jax 11
Asuka 10
DB and Shane 9
Braun and Partner 8
Naka 7
Finn 6
Usos 5
Rusev 4
Ali 3
Sasha 2
Elias 1

Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow)
8

5 points Who is Braun’s partner?
Samoa Joe

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (yes or no)

Yes

Which match opens the show (main show)?
Usos

5 Which match co-main events the show?
AJ vs Naka

5 Which match main events?
Roman vs Brock


3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (yes or no?)
Yes


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Womens Battle Royal: *Becky 2
*
Andre Battle Royal: *Elias 1

3 Cedric Alexander* vs Mustafa Ali

Usos vs New day Vs *Bludgeon Brothers 5*

*Miz 8 *vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins

*Braun and ??? 7 *vs the Bar

Alexa Bliss vs *Nia Jax 4*

Charlotte Flair vs *Asuka 9*

Randy Orton vs *Rusev 6* vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode

*12 Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey *vs Stephanie and HHH

Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon vs *Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn 10
*
AJ Styles vs *Shinsuke Nakamura 11*

Brock Lesnar vs *Roman Reigns 13*


Bonus points

2 points How many Hours will really Wrestlemania be? (This includes preshow) *7*

5 points Who is Braun’s partner? *Samoa Joe*

2 Points Will Ronda Botch? (*yes *or no)

5 Which match opens the show (main show)? *Mens Battle Royal*

5 Which match co-main events the show? *Intergender Tag*

5 Which match main events? *Lesnar vs Reigns*

3 Will we get Cena vs Taker? (*yes* or no?)


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

1.      The big mumbo: 64

2.      LT: 63

3.      Rukia and Lew: 59

4.      Nemesis: 53

5.      WAD and Raiden: 50

6.      Charlotte D. Kurisu: 49

7.      Jake Cena: 48

8.      Bump: 45

9.      Legend: 41

10.  Dean Ambrose: 39


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 1.      The big mumbo: 64
> 
> 2.      LT: 63
> 
> ...


Damn 1 point really?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 14, 2018)

Won by a Jinder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Won by a Jinder


That dude keeps haunting me. Congrats though.


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

*No DQ Match for the WWE Title*
*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. AJ Styles

*WWE Intercontinental Title Match*
The Miz vs. *Seth Rollins*

*WWE United States Title Match*
Randy Orton vs. *Jeff Hardy*

*RAW Women's Title Match*
Alexa Bliss vs.* Nia Jax*

*SmackDown Women's Title Match*
Charlotte Flair vs. *Carmella*

*Samoa Joe* vs. Roman Reigns

*Daniel Bryan* vs. Big Cass

*Braun Strowman and Bobby Lashley* vs. Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn 

*Kickoff Pre-show*
*Ruby Riott* vs. Bayley


----------



## Legend (May 6, 2018)

*No DQ Match for the WWE Title*
*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. AJ Styles

*WWE Intercontinental Title Match*
The Miz vs. *Seth Rollins*

*WWE United States Title Match*
*Randy Orton* vs. Jeff Hardy

*RAW Women's Title Match*
Alexa Bliss vs.* Nia Jax*

*SmackDown Women's Title Match*
Charlotte Flair vs. *Carmella*

*Samoa Joe* vs. Roman Reigns

*Daniel Bryan* vs. Big Cass

*Braun Strowman and Bobby Lashley* vs. Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn 

*Kickoff Pre-show*
*Ruby Riott* vs. Bayley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Wait are we doing this for BackLash? I thought it was only for the Big 4 PPVs and MITB. Well if so
*No DQ Match for the WWE Title*
*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. AJ Styles

*WWE Intercontinental Title Match*
The Miz vs. *Seth Rollins*

*WWE United States Title Match*
Randy Orton vs. *Jeff Hardy*

*RAW Women's Title Match*
Alexa Bliss vs.* Nia Jax*

*SmackDown Women's Title Match*
Charlotte Flair vs. *Carmella*

*Samoa Joe* vs. Roman Reigns

*Daniel Bryan* vs. Big Cass

*Braun Strowman and Bobby Lashley* vs. Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn 

*Kickoff Pre-Show*
*Ruby Riott* vs. Bayley


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

No DQ Match for the WWE Title
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. *AJ Styles*

WWE Intercontinental Title Match
The Miz vs.* Seth Rollins*

WWE United States Title Match
Randy Orton vs. *Jeff Hardy*

RAW Women's Title Match
Alexa Bliss vs. *Nia Jax
*
SmackDown Women's Title Match
Charlotte Flair vs. *Carmella
*
Samoa Joe vs. *Roman Reigns

Daniel Bryan* vs. Big Cass

*Braun Strowman and Bobby Lashley* vs. Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn 

Kickoff Pre-Show
*Ruby Riott* vs. Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Money in the Bank!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Can't wait to win again and rename the thread after Drag fucking Natalya


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

The mitb matches have to be worth a lot more than the regular matches.

Extra points for a correctly predicted cash-in too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Money in the Bank!


Will make card after sd


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

10 matches so you must choose numbers 1-10 once

Mitb match

Womens mitb match

WWE title match
Last Man Standing
AJ Styles vs Nakamura

RAW Womens championship
Nia vs Ronda Rousey

SD Womens Championship
Carmella vs Asuka

Jinder Mahal vs Roman Reigns

INT title match
Seth Rollins vs Elias

Daniel Bryan vs Big Cass

WWE Smackdown tag titles
Haper and Rowan vs Anderson and Gallows

Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn


Bonus Questions
(3 points) who opens for the main card?
(3 points) whats the main event
(10 points) will there be a cash in on this card?
(10 points) predict match of the night
(5 points)  what will be the longest match of the night
(5 points) what will be the shortest?

(5 points) which new day member will be in the mitb

If you decide draw for the last man standing match and it is a draw i will double your points. If you pick draw and its not a draw i will double your points in subtraction.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

How will match of the night be determined?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How will match of the night be determined?


In the other thread we will vote favorite match of the night and the one with the most votes will be motn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

*Matches:
Men's MITB Match*
The Miz (2)

*Women's MITB Match*
Natalya (1)

*WWE Title Match: Last Man Standing*
AJ Styles (5)

*RAW Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey (4)

*SD Women's Championship*
Asuka (3)

*Jinder Mahal vs. Roman Reigns*
Roman Reigns (10)

*Intercontinental Title Match*
Seth Rollins (8)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Big Cass*
Daniel Bryan (6)

*WWE SD Tag Titles*
Bludgeon Brothers (7)

*Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn*
Bobby Lashley (9)

*Bonuses:
(3 Points) Who opens for the main card?*
Seth Rollins vs. Elias

*(3 Points) What's the main event?*
AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
*
(10 Points) Will there be a cash in on this card?*
No

*(10 Points) Predict match of the night*
AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

*(5 Points) What will be the longest match of the night?*
Men's MITB

*(5 Points) What will be the shortest?*
Carmella vs. Asuka

*(5 Points) Which new day member will be in the MITB?*
Big E. Langston


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> In the other thread we will vote favorite match of the night and the one with the most votes will be motn


Ehh I feel this can be easily exploited. If we get to vote what's to stop people from just voting for their pick regardless of match quality? Then again there's no real sure fire way to make this 100% objective. I guess we could go by Meltzer's ratings but he can be a hack sometimes too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ehh I feel this can be easily exploited. If we get to vote what's to stop people from just voting for their pick regardless of match quality? Then again there's no real sure fire way to make this 100% objective. I guess we could go by Meltzer's ratings but he can be a hack sometimes too.




Lets just try it out this time to see how it goes. If its obvious people are just being dicks  i will eliminate that question then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets just try it out this time to see how it goes. If its obvious people are just being dicks  i will eliminate that question then


Fair enough. I trust the guys on here but sometimes you never know.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

*Matches:
Men's MITB Match*
Kevin Owens(2)

*Women's MITB Match*
Sasha Banks(1)

*WWE Title Match: Last Man Standing*
AJ Styles(5)

*RAW Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey (7)

*SD Women's Championship*
Carmella (4)

*Jinder Mahal vs. Roman Reigns*
Roman Reigns (10)

*Intercontinental Title Match*
Seth Rollins (6)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Big Cass*
Daniel Bryan (3)

*WWE SD Tag Titles*
Bludgeon Brothers (8)

*Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn*
Bobby Lashley (9)

*Bonuses:
(3 Points) Who opens for the main card?*
Women's Money in the Bank.

*(3 Points) What's the main event?*
Men's Money in the Bank.
*
(10 Points) Will there be a cash in on this card?*
No.

*(10 Points) Predict match of the night*
AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura.

*(5 Points) What will be the longest match of the night?*
Men's MITB

*(5 Points) What will be the shortest?*
Carmella vs. Asuka

*(5 Points) Which new day member will be in the MITB?*
Kofi


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2018)

*Matches:
Men's MITB Match*
Big E (1)

*Women's MITB Match*
Natalya (2)

*WWE Title Match: Last Man Standing*
AJ Styles (8)

*RAW Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey (6)

*SD Women's Championship*
Asuka (9)

*Jinder Mahal vs. Roman Reigns*
Roman Reigns (10)

*Intercontinental Title Match*
Seth Rollins (3)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Big Cass*
Daniel Bryan (4)

*WWE SD Tag Titles*
Bludgeon Brothers (5)

*Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn*
Bobby Lashley (7)

*Bonuses:
(3 Points) Who opens for the main card?*
Jinder vs Roman

*(3 Points) What's the main event?*
AJ vs Naka
*
(10 Points) Will there be a cash in on this card?*
No

*(10 Points) Predict match of the night*
AJ vs Naka

*(5 Points) What will be the longest match of the night?*
Mens MiTB

*(5 Points) What will be the shortest?*
Roman vs Jinder

*(5 Points) Which new day member will be in the MITB?*
Big E


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 17, 2018)

Bludgen brothers 10
Bobby lashley 9
Roman reigns 8
Ronda 7
Carmella 6
Seth 5
Aj styles 4
Daniel 3
Miz 2
Sasha 1

Seth vs elias opens
Mens mitb main events
There will be a cash in
Match of the night will be mitb
Longest match will be mens mitb
Shortest match will be the ronda
Big  e will be in the match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fixed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 17, 2018)

Oops god fuxking damn it.

Its hard to tag the rest of u fuxjers on mobile


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *Matches:
> Men's MITB Match*
> Kevin Owens(2)
> 
> ...


Tag the others who havent responded yet for me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Why does it say I got quoted when I didnt?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah, you are right.  I'm changing a couple of picks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

@Bump @Legend @Raiden @The Big Mumbo @SoulTaker @Shirker @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @PlacidSanity @Huey Freeman @Gibbs 

Don't forget to make your picks.  The grand prize is almost $1600!  Don't miss out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Bump @Legend @Raiden @The Big Mumbo @SoulTaker @Shirker @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @PlacidSanity @Huey Freeman @Gibbs
> 
> Don't forget to make your picks.  The grand prize is almost $1600!  Don't miss out!


Loool if you mean 1600 dollars worth of monopoly money then no thanks


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Bump @Legend @Raiden @The Big Mumbo @SoulTaker @Shirker @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @PlacidSanity @Huey Freeman @Gibbs
> 
> Don't forget to make your picks.  The grand prize is almost $1600!  Don't miss out!





Dean Ambrose said:


> Loool if you mean 1600 dollars worth of monopoly money then no thanks





*Matches:
Men's MITB Match*
Kevin Owens(2)

*Women's MITB Match*
Sasha Banks(1)

*WWE Title Match: Last Man Standing*
AJ Styles(5)

*RAW Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey (7)

*SD Women's Championship*
Carmella (4)

*Jinder Mahal vs. Roman Reigns*
Roman Reigns (10)

*Intercontinental Title Match*
Seth Rollins (6)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Big Cass*
Daniel Bryan (3)

*WWE SD Tag Titles*
Bludgeon Brothers (8)

*Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn*
Bobby Lashley (9)

*Bonuses:
(3 Points) Who opens for the main card?*
Women's Money in the Bank.

*(3 Points) What's the main event?*
Men's Money in the Bank.
*
(10 Points) Will there be a cash in on this card?*
Yes (Womens)

*(10 Points) Predict match of the night*
Mens Money In The Bank

*(5 Points) What will be the longest match of the night?*
Men's MITB

*(5 Points) What will be the shortest?*
Carmella vs. Asuka

*(5 Points) Which new day member will be in the MITB?*
Big E


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Bump did you just copy my picks and submit them as your own?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Bump @Legend @Raiden @The Big Mumbo @SoulTaker @Shirker @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @PlacidSanity @Huey Freeman @Gibbs
> 
> Don't forget to make your picks.  The grand prize is almost $1600!  Don't miss out!



Sorry, not interested. Just make my picks whatever wad's are and send the prize to me should he win.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2018)

Not gonna make any predictions. Fuck this ppv


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I vote for AJ/Nakamura as match of the night.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I vote for AJ/Nakamura as match of the night.



I second this motion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I second this motion.


I'll third it. Their best match in WWE...so far


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

LT: 55

Rukia: 63

Nemesis: 47

WAD: 55

Bump: 55



@Rukia won. PM the mod so you can change the thread title


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

We are adding NXT Take over this time.


There are five matches, so you have to use 1,2,3,4,5 as points once.

Velveteen Dream vs EC3

Undisputed Era vs Mustache Mountain

Adam Cole vs Ricochet

Shayna Blazer vs Kairi Sane

Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano in last man standing match


WWE Summerslam

There are 13 matches, so you have to use the numbers 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13, all of them once.

The B team vs the Revival

Rusev and Lana vs Almas and Vega

Cedric Alexander vs Drew Gulak

Finn Balor vs Corbin

Carmella vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch

The Bludgeon Brothers vs New Day

Braun Strowman vs Kevin Owens

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jeff Hardy

Seth Rollins with Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler with Drew McIntire

Daniel Bryan vs The Miz

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe

Alexa Bliss vs Ronda Rousey

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns


Bonus Points

Do we get a cash in Summerslam night? (worth 3 points)

Which new day members wrestle? (worth 2 points)

Does Randy Orton get involved in anyway in Jeff’s match: (worth 1 point)

Which match opens the Summerslam main card?  (worth 5 points)

Which match closes Summerslam? (worth 5 points)


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Take Over:

Dream 3

Undisputed era 5

Adam Cole 3

Kairi Sane 2

Ciampa 1


Summerslam:

B Team 4

Almas and Vega 5

Cedric Alexander 9

Finn Balor 3

Charlotte 7

New Day 6

KO 1

Nakamura 10

Seth Rollins 8

Daniel Bryan 11

AJ Styles 13

Ronda Rousey 12

Roman Reigns 2

Do we get a cash in Summerslam night? (worth 3 points) Yes

Which new day members wrestle? (worth 2 points) Kofi and Big E

Does Randy Orton get involved in anyway in Jeff’s match: (worth 1 point) yes

Which match opens the Summerslam main card? (worth 5 points) SD tag match

Which match closes Summerslam? (worth 5 points) Brock vs Roman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 16, 2018)

NXT
EC3 1
Undisputed Era 5
Adam Cole 2
Kairi Sane 4
Tommaso Ciampa 3

Summerslam
The Revival 6
Almas & Vega 13
Gulak 5
Balor 12
Charlotte  9
New Day 8
KO 7
Nakamura 11
Rollins 4
The Miz 3
AJ Styles 1
Rousey 10
Reigns 2

Bonus
Cash-In? Yes
Kofi and Big E
Orton Gets Involved
SS Opener? SD Tag
SS Closer? Reigns v. Brock


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias you betrayed Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you betrayed Becky


I didn't betray shit I just don't want to get my hopes up just for WWE to dash it again. I'll be rooting for her but Vince has his Flair boner.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2018)

EC3 2

Mustache Mountain 1

Adam Cole  4

Kairi Sane 3

Johnny Gargano 5


Main/Preshow

 the Revival 1

Almas and Vega 2

Cedric Alexander 9

Finn Balor 10

Carmella 3

The Bludgeon Brothers 11

Braun Strowman 13

Shinsuke Nakamura 12

Seth Rollins with Dean Ambrose 6

Daniel Bryan  7

AJ Styles 5

 Ronda Rousey 8

 Roman Reigns 4


Bonus Points

Do we get a cash in Summerslam night? (worth 3 points) yes

Which new day members wrestle? (worth 2 points) Kofi Big E

Does Randy Orton get involved in anyway in Jeff’s match: (worth 1 point) yes

Which match opens the Summerslam main card? (worth 5 points) Smackdown womens triple threat

Which match closes Summerslam? (worth 5 points) Roman/Brock


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Dream 4

Undisputed era 5

Adam Cole 1

Baszler 3

Ciampa 2


Summerslam:

B Team 10

Almas and Vega 3

Cedric Alexander 4

Finn Balor 11

Carmella 8

New Day 1

Braun 7

Nakamura 12

Seth Rollins 6

Bryan 5

AJ Styles 2

Ronda Rousey 13

Roman Reigns 9

Do we get a cash in Summerslam night? (worth 3 points) No

Which new day members wrestle? (worth 2 points) Kofi and Big E

Does Randy Orton get involved in anyway in Jeff’s match: (worth 1 point) yes

Which match opens the Summerslam main card? (worth 5 points) Ziggler vs Rollins

Which match closes Summerslam? (worth 5 points) Brock vs Roman


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

@Bump @Legend @Raiden @The Big Mumbo @SoulTaker @Shirker @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @PlacidSanity @Huey Freeman @Gibbs

Even more prize money on the line in our Summerslam predictions contest.

Don't miss out!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)

We are adding NXT Take over this time.


There are five matches, so you have to use 1,2,3,4,5 as points once.

*Velveteen Dream* vs EC3 *1
Undisputed Era* vs Mustache Mountain *2* 
*Adam Cole* vs Ricochet *3* 
Shayna Blazer vs* Kairi Sane 5
Tommaso Ciampa* vs Johnny Gargano in last man standing match 4

WWE Summerslam

There are 13 matches, so you have to use the numbers 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13, all of them once.

*The B team* vs the Revival *3
Rusev and Lana* vs Almas and Vega *4
Cedric Alexander *vs Drew Gulak *2
Finn Balor* vs Corbin *5
Carmella* vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch *1
The Bludgeon* Brothers vs New Day *6
Braun Strowman* vs Kevin Owens *7*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs *Jeff Hardy 8
Seth Rollins with Dean Ambrose* vs Dolph Ziggler with Drew McIntire *9*
Daniel Bryan vs *The Miz 10
AJ Styles* vs Samoa Joe *11*
Alexa Bliss vs *Ronda Rousey  13*
Brock Lesnar vs* Roman Reigns  12*


Bonus Points

Do we get a cash in Summerslam night? (worth 3 points) Yes. 
Which new day members wrestle? (worth 2 points)Big E Kofi
Does Randy Orton get involved in anyway in Jeff’s match: (worth 1 point) Yes
Which match opens the Summerslam main card? (worth 5 points) Balor vs. Corbin
Which match closes Summerslam? (worth 5 points)Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn the one time I was out all day. Ill be back for survivor series then


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)

@WhatADrag 

Let’s go!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2019)

Let's start with NXT TakeOver: Phoenix

Since there are five matches you can use the numbers 1-5 *ONCE*. There will be bonus questions given for more points. If you get a bonus question wrong your score will not be deducted. You have until the start of TakeOver to change you predictions. If caught you will be disqualified. The TakeOver points will add to the Royal Rumble's points.

*NXT TakeOver: Phoenix *
Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno

Women's NXT title match
Shayna Blazer vs Bianca Belair 

NXT Tag Titles match
Undisputed Era vs War Raiders 

NXT North American title match
Ricochet (c) vs Johnny Gargano 

NXT Championship title match 
Tommaso Ciampa (c)  vs Aleister Black


*Bonus*
Five Points: What will be the longest match?
Five Points: How many times will they show a wrestler sitting in the front row after a match this TakeOver?
Two Points: Yes or No Question. Will there be interference in the women's match?
Two Points: Which match opens the show?
Two Points: How many title changes will there be?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)

(5)*Matt Riddle* vs Kassius Ohno

Women's NXT title match
Shayna Blazer vs(1) *Bianca Belair *

NXT Tag Titles match
Undisputed Era vs (2)*War Raiders *

NXT North American title match
Ricochet (c) vs (3)*Johnny Gargano *

NXT Championship title match
(4)*Tommaso Ciampa* (c) vs Aleister Black

*Bonus*
Five Points: What will be the longest match?  *The NXT Championship Match*
Five Points: How many times will they show a wrestler sitting in the front row after a match this TakeOver?  *Twice*
Two Points: Yes or No Question. Will there be interference in the women's match?  *Yes*
Two Points: Which match opens the show?  *Gargano vs Ricochet*
Two Points: How many title changes will there be? *Two*


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2019)

Part 2:
Same rules apply to the rumble. There are nine matches so you have 1-9 points to choose from *ONCE.
*
You have up until the start of the preshow to change your decisions.

Being caught cheating after will have you *disqualified 

WWE Royal Rumble 
*
Pre Show:

United States Championship match
Rusev (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura

WWE Crusierweight Championship Match
Fatal Four Way
Buddy Murphy(c) vs Akira Tozawa vs Hiedo Itami vs Kalisto

Main Show:

Men's Smackdown! Live Tag-Team Championship match
The Bar (c) vs The Miz and Shane McMahon

Women's Smackdown! Live Championship match
Asuka(c) vs Becky Lynch

Women's Raw Championship match
Ronda Rousey(c) vs Sasha Banks

WWE Universal Championship match
Brock Lesnar (c) vs Finn Balor

WWE title Championship match
Daniel Bryan (c) vs AJ Styles

Women's Royal Rumble

Men's Royal Rumble

*Bonus*
10 Points: Which match kicks off the main show?
10 Points: Which match main events?
10 Points: How many title changes will there be?
10 Points: Will R Truth be in the 30th spot for: A.) The Men's Rumble B.) The Women's Rumble C.) Both D.) Neither
10 Points: How many surprises will the women's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT girls, legends, etc.)
10 Points: How many surprises will the men's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT, legends, etc.)
10 Points: Excluding the Rumble matches, which regular match will be the longest?
7 Points: Who will last in the women's rumble the longest?
7 Points: Who will last the longest in the men's rumble?
5 Points: Will there be a rumble winner to declare who they will face at mania during Rumble night? Yes or No question.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2019)

*NXT TakeOver: Phoenix (W) = Winner*
Matt Riddle (W) vs Kassius Ohno 2

Women's NXT title match
Shayna Blazer vs Bianca Belair (W) 3

NXT Tag Titles match
Undisputed Era (w) vs War Raiders 1

NXT North American title match
Ricochet (c) vs Johnny Gargano (w) 4

NXT Championship title match 
Tommaso Ciampa (c) (w) vs Aleister Black 5


*Bonus*
Five Points: What will be the longest match? Ciampa v Black
Five Points: How many times will they show a wrestler sitting in the front row after a match this TakeOver? 3
Two Points: Yes or No Question. Will there be interference in the women's match? yes
Two Points: Which match opens the show? Riddle vs Ohno
Two Points: How many title changes will there be? 2


*WWE Royal Rumble *

Pre Show:

United States Championship match
Rusev (c) (w) vs Shinsuke Nakamura 2

WWE Crusierweight Championship Match
Fatal Four Way
Buddy Murphy(c) vs Akira Tozawa vs Hiedo Itami  (w) vs Kalisto 3

Main Show:

Men's Smackdown! Live Tag-Team Championship match
The Bar (c) (w) vs The Miz and Shane McMahon 5

Women's Smackdown! Live Championship match
Asuka(c) (w) vs Becky Lynch 6

Women's Raw Championship match
Ronda Rousey(c) (w) vs Sasha Banks 7

WWE Universal Championship match
Brock Lesnar (c) (w) vs Finn Balor 4

WWE title Championship match
Daniel Bryan (c) (w) vs AJ Styles 8

Women's Royal Rumble: Becky 1

Men's Royal Rumble: Seth 9

*Bonus*
10 Points: Which match kicks off the main show? Smackdown Tag team title match
10 Points: Which match main events? Men's Rumble
10 Points: How many title changes will there be? 1
10 Points: Will R Truth be in the 30th spot for: A.) The Men's Rumble B.) The Women's Rumble C.) Both D.) Neither?  Neither
10 Points: How many surprises will the women's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT girls, legends, etc.) 8
10 Points: How many surprises will the men's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT, legends, etc.) 5
10 Points: Excluding the Rumble matches, which regular match will be the longest? Bryan vs Styles
7 Points: Who will last in the women's rumble the longest? Charlotte
7 Points: Who will last the longest in the men's rumble? Drew
5 Points: Will there be a rumble winner to declare who they will face at mania during Rumble night? Yes or No question. Yes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2019)

*NXT TakeOver: Phoenix 
(5) Matt Riddle* vs Kassius Ohno

Women's NXT Title Match
*(3) Shayna Blazer (c)* vs Bianca Belair

NXT Tag Titles Match
Undisputed Era vs* (1) War Raiders *

NXT North American Title Match
Ricochet (c) vs *(2) Johnny Gargano *

NXT Championship Title Match
*(4) Tommaso Ciampa (c)* vs Aleister Black

Bonus
What will be the longest match? *Ricochet vs Gargano*
How many times will they show a wrestler sitting in the front row after a match this TakeOver? *Five Times*
Yes or No Question. Will there be interference in the women's match? *No*
Which match opens the show? *Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders*
How many title changes will there be? *Two*

I'll do the Rumble Predictions in a Separate Post Tomorrow


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

Don’t you think the Rumble matches should be worth extra points?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

*WWE Royal Rumble
*
Pre Show:

United States Championship match
(9) *Rusev (c) *vs Shinsuke Nakamura

WWE Crusierweight Championship Match
Fatal Four Way
(7)*Buddy Murphy(c) *vs Akira Tozawa vs Hiedo Itami vs Kalisto

Main Show:

Men's Smackdown! Live Tag-Team Championship match
(5)The Bar (c) vs *The Miz and Shane McMahon*

Women's Smackdown! Live Championship match
(3)Asuka(c) vs *Becky Lynch*

Women's Raw Championship match
(4)*Ronda Rousey(c) *vs Sasha Banks

WWE Universal Championship match
(8) *Brock Lesnar (c) *vs Finn Balor

WWE title Championship match
(6)*Daniel Bryan (c) *vs AJ Styles

(1)Women's Royal Rumble  *Charlotte Flair*

(2) Men's Royal Rumble  * Seth Rollins*

*Bonus*
10 Points: Which match kicks off the main show?

Asuka vs Becky Lynch.

10 Points: Which match main events?

Men’s Royal Rumble.

10 Points: How many title changes will there be?

Two.

10 Points: Will R Truth be in the 30th spot for: A.) The Men's Rumble B.) The Women's Rumble C.) Both D.) Neither

D.

10 Points: How many surprises will the women's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT girls, legends, etc.)

Seven.

10 Points: How many surprises will the men's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT, legends, etc.)

Five.

10 Points: Excluding the Rumble matches, which regular match will be the longest?

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles.

7 Points: Who will last in the women's rumble the longest?

Ruby Riott.

7 Points: Who will last the longest in the men's rumble?

Mustafa Ali.

5 Points: Will there be a rumble winner to declare who they will face at mania during Rumble night? Yes or No question. 

No.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Takeover Phoenix

Riddle 5
Blazer 4
 Ciampa 3
Ricochet 2
Undisputed era 1

Bonus
What will be the longest match? Ricochet vs Gargano
How many times will they show a wrestler sitting in the front row after a match this TakeOver? 2
Yes or No Question. Will there be interference in the women's match? yes
Which match opens the show?  Riddle vs Ohno
How many title changes will there be? 0


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

*WWE Royal Rumble*
Pre Show:
United States Championship Match
*(9) Rusev (c) *vs Shinsuke Nakamura

WWE Crusierweight Championship Match Fatal Four Way
Buddy Murphy (c) vs Akira Tozawa vs *(1) Hiedo Itami* vs Kalisto

Main Show:
Men's Smackdown! Live Tag-Team Championship Match
*(2) The Bar (c)* vs The Miz and Shane McMahon

Women's Smackdown! Live Championship Match
*(3) Asuka (c)* vs Becky Lynch

Women's Raw Championship Match
*(7) Ronda Rousey (c) *vs Sasha Banks

WWE Universal Championship Match
*(8) Brock Lesnar (c) *vs Finn Balor

WWE title Championship Match
*(6) Daniel Bryan (c) *vs AJ Styles

Women's Royal Rumble
*(4) Charlotte Flair*

Men's Royal Rumble
*(5) Seth Rollins*

*Bonus*
Which match kicks off the main show? *Men's Smackdown! Live Tag-Team Championship Match*
Which match main events? *Men’s Royal Rumble.*
How many title changes will there be? *One*
Will R Truth be in the 30th spot for: *D.) Neither*
How many surprises will the Women's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT girls, legends, etc.) *Seven.*
How many surprises will the Men's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT, legends, etc.) *Six.*
Excluding the Rumble matches, which regular match will be the longest? *WWE Championship Match*
Who will last in the Women's Rumble the longest? *I'll Predict This Later*
Who will last the longest in the Men's Rumble? *Seth Rollins*
Will there be a rumble winner to declare who they will face at mania during Rumble night? *No*


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2019)

*NXT TakeOver: Phoenix 
Matt Riddle* vs Kassius Ohno *5*

Women's NXT title match
*Shayna Blazer* vs Bianca Belair *1*

NXT Tag Titles match
Undisputed Era vs *War Raiders 4*

NXT North American title match
Ricochet (c) vs *Johnny Gargano 2*

NXT Championship title match
*Tommaso Ciampa* (c) vs Aleister Black *3*


*Bonus*
Five Points: What will be the longest match? *Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Aleister Black*
Five Points: How many times will they show a wrestler sitting in the front row after a match this TakeOver? *Once*
Two Points: Yes or No Question. Will there be interference in the women's match? *Yes*
Two Points: Which match opens the show? *Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno*
Two Points: How many title changes will there be? *2*


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2019)

*WWE Royal Rumble *

Pre Show:

United States Championship match
*Rusev (c)* vs Shinsuke Nakamura *8*

WWE Crusierweight Championship Match
Fatal Four Way
Buddy Murphy(c) vs Akira Tozawa vs *Hideo Itami* vs Kalisto *3*

Main Show:

Men's Smackdown! Live Tag-Team Championship match
The Bar (c) vs *The Miz and Shane McMahon 6*

Women's Smackdown! Live Championship match
*Asuka(c)* vs Becky Lynch *5*

Women's Raw Championship match
Ronda Rousey(c) vs *Sasha Banks 4*

WWE Universal Championship match
*Brock Lesnar (c)* vs Finn Balor *7*

WWE title Championship match
*Daniel Bryan (c)* vs AJ Styles *9*

Women's Royal Rumble *Becky Lynch 1*

Men's Royal Rumble *Seth Rollins 2*

*Bonus*
10 Points: Which match kicks off the main show? *The Bar (c) vs The Miz and Shane McMahon
1*0 Points: Which match main events? *Women's Royal Rumble*
10 Points: How many title changes will there be? *2*
10 Points: Will R Truth be in the 30th spot for: A.) The Men's Rumble B.) The Women's Rumble C.) Both *D.) Neither*
10 Points: How many surprises will the women's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT girls, legends, etc.) *6*
10 Points: How many surprises will the men's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT, legends, etc.) *5*
10 Points: Excluding the Rumble matches, which regular match will be the longest? *Daniel Bryan (c) vs AJ Styles*
7 Points: Who will last in the women's rumble the longest? *Ember Moon*
7 Points: Who will last the longest in the men's rumble? *Drew Mcintyre*
5 Points: Will there be a rumble winner to declare who they will face at mania during Rumble night? *Yes* or No question.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

*WWE Royal Rumble *

Pre Show:

United States Championship match
2 Rusev (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura

WWE Crusierweight Championship Match
Fatal Four Way
1 Buddy Murphy(c) vs Akira Tozawa vs Hiedo Itami vs Kalisto

Main Show:

Men's Smackdown! Live Tag-Team Championship match
4 The Bar (c) vs The Miz and Shane McMahon

Women's Smackdown! Live Championship match
3 Asuka(c) vs Becky Lynch

Women's Raw Championship match
8 Ronda Rousey(c) vs Sasha Banks

WWE Universal Championship match
9 Brock Lesnar (c) vs Finn Balor

WWE title Championship match
 7 Daniel Bryan (c) vs AJ Styles

Women's Royal Rumble
6 Charlotte 

Men's Royal Rumble
5 Seth Rollins

*Bonus*
10 Points: Which match kicks off the main show? Women's Rumble
10 Points: Which match main events? Men's Rumble
10 Points: How many title changes will there be? 0
10 Points: Will R Truth be in the 30th spot for: A.) The Men's Rumble B.) The Women's Rumble C.) Both D.) Neither: D
10 Points: How many surprises will the women's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT girls, legends, etc.) 7
10 Points: How many surprises will the men's Rumble have? (surprises count as return from injuries, NXT, legends, etc.) 4
10 Points: Excluding the Rumble matches, which regular match will be the longest? AJ vs Daniel
7 Points: Who will last in the women's rumble the longest? Charlotte
7 Points: Who will last the longest in the men's rumble? Seth
5 Points: Will there be a rumble winner to declare who they will face at mania during Rumble night? Yes or No question. No


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2019)

Who won?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

I'll announce later


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I think I won.  I got at least four bonus questions right.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2019)

Who woooooon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

Legend said:


> Who woooooon


@WhatADrag


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2019)

Nemesis: 107
Rukia: 103
WAD:103
Legend: 92
Lt: 90


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2019)

Well that was unexpected


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

We need a recount.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> We need a recount.





Nemesis said:


> Well that was unexpected


Oops

Controversy

Rukia: 125
Nemesis: 112

I can't claim Rukia cheated or anything because I miscounted for Nemesis.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2019)

Now that's NXT is over gotta get this bumped back up for mania weekend.  @WhatADrag if you want to do the honors it's all yours I'll work on the prizes like with Rumble weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2019)

Oh, I won that last prediction contest?  Wow.  Had no idea.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Now that's NXT is over gotta get this bumped back up for mania weekend.  @WhatADrag if you want to do the honors it's all yours I'll work on the prizes like with Rumble weekend.


I'll post the the predictions within a couple of hours


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2019)

Hey boys, since it’s many weekend we are going hard with the extra points.


Also, would you guys be down to do a prediction for the NJPW event?

Let me know


NXT Takeover New York: Predictions


You can use the numbers 1-5 once. IF you get all of your match guesses correct you receive five extra points.


NXT tag team championships: War Raiders (c) vs. Aleister Black & Ricochet

NXT women's championship: Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane

NXT North American championship: Velveteen Dream (c) vs. Matt Riddle

WWE United Kingdom championship: Pete Dunne vs. WALTER

NXT championship: Johnny Gargano vs. Adam Cole


Bonus Questions:

Will Undisputed interfere: Yes or No (5 points)(if no and proven correct you will receive an extra 5 points on top of the 5 points already added, if u say yes and is correct only the original 5 points will be added.)

How many times will Momma Mia be said (this includes crowd or Mauro): (10 points)

How many times will there be a super star sighting seating front row during the show: (10 points)

What will be the longest match of the night: (7 points)

What will be the shortest match of the night: (7 points)

What match will open the show: (7 points)

What will main event: (5 points)

How many title changes will there be: (5 points)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2019)

*NXT TakeOver New York
Predictions*
NXT Tag Team Championship: *War Raiders (4)*
NXT Women's Championship: *Bianca Belair (1)*
NXT North American championship: *Velveteen Dream (2) *
WWE United Kingdom Championship: *WALTER (5)*
NXT Championship: *Johnny Gargano (3)

Bonuses
Will Undisputed Era Interfere: Yes
How Many Times Will Momma Mia Be Said (this includes crowd or Mauro): 6 Times
How Many Times Will There Be A Superstar Sighting Seating Front Row During The Show: 7 Times
What Will Be The Longest Match Of The Night: NXT Championship Match
What Will Be The Shortest Match Of The Night: NXT Women's Championship Match
What Match Will Open The Show: NXT Tag Team Championship Match
What Will Main Event: NXT Championship Match
How Many Title Changes: 3 If You Count The NXT Title, 2 If You Don't*


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Hey boys, since it’s many weekend we are going hard with the extra points.
> 
> 
> Also, would you guys be down to do a prediction for the NJPW event?
> ...


Yes to the NJPW event.

NXT tag team championships: *War Raiders (c)* vs. Aleister Black & Ricochet *(4)*

NXT women's championship: Shayna Baszler (c) vs.* Bianca Belair* vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane *(1)*

NXT North American championship: *Velveteen Dream (c)* vs. Matt Riddle *(2)*

WWE United Kingdom championship: Pete Dunne vs. *WALTER (5)*

NXT championship: Johnny Gargano vs. *Adam Cole (3)*


Bonus Questions:

Will Undisputed interfere: *Yes* or No 

How many times will Momma Mia be said (this includes crowd or Mauro):  *6*

How many times will there be a super star sighting seating front row during the show: *3*

What will be the longest match of the night: *Gargano vs Cole*

What will be the shortest match of the night: *Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle*

What match will open the show: *Pete Dunne vs WALTER*

What will main event: *Gargano vs Cole*

How many title changes will there be: *3 (if you count the vacant title as a title change)*


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Bold = winner

NXT tag team championships: *War Raiders (c) * vs. Aleister Black & Ricochet 2

NXT women's championship: Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Bianca Belair vs. *Io Shirai* vs. Kairi Sane 1

NXT North American championship: *Velveteen Dream* (c) vs. Matt Riddle 3

WWE United Kingdom championship: Pete Dunne vs. *WALTER* 5

NXT championship: *Johnny Gargano*vs. Adam Cole 4


Bonus Questions:

Will Undisputed interfere: Yes or No (5 points)(if no and proven correct you will receive an extra 5 points on top of the 5 points already added, if u say yes and is correct only the original 5 points will be added.) Yes

How many times will Momma Mia be said (this includes crowd or Mauro): (10 points) 15

How many times will there be a super star sighting seating front row during the show: (10 points) 4

What will be the longest match of the night: (7 points) Garagano vs Cole

What will be the shortest match of the night: (7 points) Dreem vs Riddle

What match will open the show: (7 points) UK Championship

What will main event: (5 points) Gargano vs Cole

How many title changes will there be: (5 points) 3 (If NXT championshi counts as change)


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2019)

Walter 5
War raiders 4
Gargano 3
Dream 2
IO 1


yes
6
4
Gargano vs Adam 
War raiders vs richocet black
Tag titles 
Gargano vs Cole
2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2019)

Wrestlemania predictions

You get 16 options
1-16
you can only use a number once
if you get all correct you get an extra 100 points.

Women's battle royal
men's battle royal
Buddy Murphy vs Tony Nese
Revival vs Hawkins and Ryder
Usos vs Ricochet and Black vs Nakamura and Rusev vs The Bar
Boss n' hug connection vs Iconics vs Beth Phoenix and Nattie vs Nia and Tamina
Shane McMahon vs The Miz
Finn Balor vs Bobby Lashley
Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio
Triple H vs Batista
Kurt Angle vs Corbin
Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre
AJ Styles vs Randy Orton
Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston
Ronda Rousy vs Becky vs Charlotte

Bonus Questions

What match opens the main show: (20 points)
What match will be the longest match: (50 points)
What match will be the shortest match: (50 points)
Will there be any face/heel turns?: (20 points)
How many title changes will there be: (50 points)
Will Becky, Kofi, and Seth all win?: (50 points)
Will Cena show up: (50 points)
Will Undertaker show up: (50 points)
Will the show go under or over 4 hours (20 points)
How many superstars will have special entrances: (20 points)
Who will interrupt Elias: (100 points)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 6, 2019)

*Wrestlemania
Predictions
Women's Battle Royal: Asuka (11)
Men's Battle Royal: Braun Strowman (10)
Crusierweight Title Match: Tony Nese (9)
Raw Tag Team Championship Match: Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder (8)
SD Tag Team Championship Match: Ricochet and Black (5)
Women's Tag Team Championship Match: Boss n' Hug (12)
Shane vs. Miz: Miz (16)
IC Championship Match: Finn Balor (15)
US Championship Match: Samoa Joe (7)
HHH vs. Batista: HHH (1)
Angle vs. Corbin: Kurt Angle (If The Match Happens) (14)
Reigns vs. McIntrye: Roman Reigns (6)
Styles vs. Orton: AJ Styles (13)
Universal Championship Match: Brock Lesnar (2)
WWE Championship Match: Kofi Kingston (3)
Women's Take All Championship Match: Becky Lynch (4)

Bonuses
What Match Opens The Main Show: Women's Tag
What Match Will Be The Longest Match: WWE Championship Match
What Match Will Be The Shortest Match: IC Championship Match
Will There Be Any Face/Heel Turns?: Yes
How Many Title Changes Will There Be: Six
Will Becky, Kofi, And Seth All Win?: No
Will Cena Show Up: Yes
Will Undertaker Show Up: Yes
Will The Show Go Under Or Over 4 Hours: Over
How Many Superstars Will Have Special Entrances: 12
Who Will Interrupt Elias: John Cena*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 6, 2019)

Those bonus points are broken @WhatADrag
You gotta nerf em
Or not...so Rukia frauds his way to another win


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Women's battle royal: Asuka 1
men's battle royal: Braun 2
Buddy Murphy vs Tony Nese: Nese  3
Revival vs Hawkins and Ryder: Revival 4
Usos vs Ricochet and Black vs Nakamura and Rusev vs The Bar: Usos 8
Boss n' hug connection vs Iconics vs Beth Phoenix and Nattie vs Nia and Tamina: Boss n Hug 9
Shane McMahon vs The Miz: Miz 5
Finn Balor vs Bobby Lashley: Balor 16
Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio: Joe (if this match is happening)  6
Triple H vs Batista: Batista 7
Kurt Angle vs Corbin: Angle 15
Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre: Roman  10
AJ Styles vs Randy Orton: Styles 12
Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar: Seth 14
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston: Kofi 11
Ronda Rousy vs Becky vs Charlotte: Becky 13

Bonus Questions

What match opens the main show: (20 points) Women's tag team title
What match will be the longest match: (50 points) Triple H vs Batista
What match will be the shortest match: (50 points): Balor vs Bobby
Will there be any face/heel turns?: (20 points) yes
How many title changes will there be: (50 points) 5 (6 if unification of women's titles counts as 2)
Will Becky, Kofi, and Seth all win?: (50 points) yes
Will Cena show up: (50 points) yes
Will Undertaker show up: (50 points) yes
Will the show go under or over 4 hours (20 points) over
How many superstars will have special entrances: (20 points) 10
Who will interrupt Elias: (100 points) Honky Tonk Man


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Finn Balor 16

Boss n’ Hug connection 15

Roman Reigns 14

Becky 13

Daniel Bryan 12

Triple H 11

Kurt Angle 10

Samoa Joe 9

The Miz 8

Revival 7

Ricochet and Black 6

Seth Rollins 5

Buddy Murphy 4

AJ 3

Asuka winning womens battle royal 2

Ali winning men’s rumble 1


AJ vs Orton

Women’s triple threat

Finn vs Bobby

0

5

Yes

Yes

No

Over

6

Honky Tonk man, DX


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2019)

Shit I was away this morning


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2019)

I will post results soon. 
Been a busy week with school.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2019)

Nemesis: 356

Drag: 354

LT: 301

Legend:  48


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

Nemesis only getting the push cause he's blonde


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nemesis only getting the push cause he's blonde



My hair has no blonde


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> My hair has no blonde


Cause you are a favorite then?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2019)

Anything for summerslam lads


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Doesn't look like it


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2020)

Royal Rumble predictions: (Don't forget to put 1-8 to your predictions for points)

Men's Rumble winner:
Women's Rumble winner:
Fiend vs Daniel Bryan for universal title winner:
Becky vs Asuka Raw women's title Winner:
Roman vs Corbin winner:
Shorty G vs Sheamus winner:
Bayley vs Lacey Women's smackdown title winner:
Andrade vs Humberto  US title winner:

Bonus Questions:
Shortest run in rumble Male
Shortest run in rumble female
Most Eliminations Male
Most Elinimations Female.
Surprise Entrance  (Injury return or returning legend.)
How many times if any will the 24/7 title change hands during the rumble matches (Both men and womens)?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Royal Rumble predictions: (Don't forget to put 1-8 to your predictions for points)
> 
> Men's Rumble winner:
> Women's Rumble winner:
> ...



1. Men's: *Roman*
2. Women's: *Sasha
3. Fiend* vs Bryan
*4. Becky* vs Asuka
*5. Roman* vs Corbin
*6. Shaemus* vs Shorty G
7. Bayley vs *Lacy
8. Andrade *vs Humberto

Bonus Questions:
Shortest run in rumble Male: *Apollo*
Shortest run in rumble female: *Billie Kay*
Most Eliminations Male: *Brock*
Most Elinimations Female: *Shayna*
Surprise Entrance  (Injury return or returning legend.): *Edge*
How many times if any will the 24/7 title change hands during the rumble matches (Both men and womens)?: *three* times


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Men's: *Roman*
> Women's: *Sasha
> Fiend* vs Bryan
> *Becky* vs Asuka
> ...



Don't forget to number your match predictions 1-8


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Royal Rumble predictions: (Don't forget to put 1-8 to your predictions for points)
> 
> Men's Rumble winner:
> Women's Rumble winner:
> ...


M-Rumble: Drew (1)
F-Rumble: Sasha (2)
UT: Fiend (8)
Raw Women's: Becky (4)
Reigns v. Corbin: Reigns (7)
SG v. Sheamus: Sheamus (6)
SD Women's: Lacey (3)
US Title: Almas (5)

Bonus
Shortest Male Rumble: R-Truth
Shortest Female Rumble: Billie Kay
Most Male Eliminations: Lesnar
Most Female Eliminations:  Shayna
Surprise: Edge
24/7 Changes: 7


----------

